# visit Prague, vienna or Amsterdam river cruise



## Joyce (Jun 7, 2008)

Planning a trip with a tour group for next May. Any preferences for either city or both? Any suggestions would be helpful.


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 7, 2008)

*flip a coin...*

At first I was going to say something like 'Slam Dunk! Prague!' and I'm still leaning that way, but Amsterdam at tulip time (May) would be spectacular too.  If the group is into classical music, Vienna is attractive, though I like it in the Autumn for wine and turning leaves.

I guess you aren't going to get much help here. I'd have to weigh what the interests of the majority are. Gardening, art- Amsterdam: History, castles, cobblestone walks- Prague: Music, art museums- Vienna. Prague and Vienna are close enough together that you could reasonably see both depending on how much time you have.

Jim Ricks


----------



## Carolinian (Jun 7, 2008)

Prague would clearly be my favorite of the list, followed by Vienna.  Amsterdam is nice, but would definitely be last among these three.


----------



## Jeni (Jun 8, 2008)

Carolinian said:


> Prague would clearly be my favorite of the list, followed by Vienna.  Amsterdam is nice, but would definitely be last among these three.



Agreed! I love Prague and that would far and away be my first choice.


----------



## PStreet1 (Jun 8, 2008)

We loved both Prague and Amsterdam---very different experiences.


----------

